# Auction Williams Gold Refining, Ontario, Canada



## publius (Feb 24, 2012)

William Gold Refining of Canada Ltd. will be auctioned on March 21, lock, stock and barrel.
Address: 30 Courtwright Street, Fort Erie, ON, L2A 2R7, CA 
Complete Assets of Williams Gold Refining of Canada Ltd.

Inspection:

March 21, 2012 ( 9:00 AM ET - 11:00 AM ET)

http://www.infassets.com/auctions/248
http://www.infassets.com/system/catalogs/248/original/Web_Cat_William_Gold_Refining.pdf?1328548279Catalog
http://www.infassets.com/system/brochures/248/original/Williams_Gold_Refining.pdf?1327956961Brochure

See the auction live here: http://www.bidspotter.com/forms/event.php?event=16657


----------

